# Wie groß sollte ein Koiteich sein? (Länge und Breite)



## Teich4You (22. Nov. 2019)

Ippo schrieb:


> Also pauschal nur auf den Inhalt zu achten wie in dem Beispiel mit den 15000liter ist mir persönlich zu Kurzsichtig.
> Beispiel:
> 3x3x1,8=16,2m3
> Mit Besatz von 5 Koi's mit mindestens 70cm Länge.
> ...



Bei der Planung von Teichen gilt es in Gesamtkonzepten zu denken.
Also nicht nur ein Thema getrennt abzuhandeln.
Hier im Forum haben wir es mal aufgeteilt um besser über einzelne Aspekte zu diskutieren.
Das heißt natürlich nicht das ein Koiteich mit 15.000 Liter Volumen automatisch gut ist.

Wie viel Schwimmraum sollte ein Koi haben?
Wenn wir solche Dinge planen, gehen wir wie immer von erwachsenen Tieren aus.
Diese haben im Schnitt zwischen 50-70 cm, ohne die Ausreißer zu berücksichtigen die drüber oder drunter liegen.

Ich selbst würde folgendermaßen an die Sache heran gehen:

Grundsätzlich orientieren wir uns nicht an natürlichen Gewässern und deren Besatzdichten, da wir uns auf Privatgrundstücken befinden, die deutlich eingeschränkt sind.
Allerdings lässt sich der Platzbedarf (Länge/Breite) eines Koiteich durchaus definieren.
Jeder der mal einen Koi erschreckt hat, konnte mit verfolgen, wie schnell sich diese Tiere bewegen können.
Innerhalb eines Sekundenbruchteil legen die sonst sehr ruhigen Koi eine Beachtliche Strecke zurück.
Diese Eigenart nehme ich als Grundlage für alles weitere.

Möchte ich also dafür sorgen das ein erwachsener Koi mit circa 70 cm Länge bei so einer Aktion nicht gegen die Teichwand schwimmt, brauche ich einen gewissen Schwimmraum, der es ihm ermöglicht diese schnelle Bewegung durchzuführen. Aus meinen Beobachtungen entspricht die zurückgelegte Strecke in etwa 5-7 Körperlängen, bis das Tier sich beruhigt hat, den ersten Schreck überwunden und wieder zum Ausgangspunkt zurückkehrt.

Bei einem 70cm Koi entsprächen das also 3,50 m bis 5,00 m Strecke.
Also sollte ein Koiteich durchaus an einer Seite im Minimum bis zu 5 m Länge haben.

Ich bitte zu berücksichtigen, dass dies mein persönlicher Ansatz ist die mindestens benötigte Breite/Länge eines Koiteiches herzuleiten. Mir konnte allerdings noch niemand einen anderen plausiblen Ansatz liefern, wie man an das Thema heran gehen könnte.

Sicherlich können Koi auch in schmaleren Teichen gehalten werden und kaum eine Innenhälterung hat Maße von 3-5 m. Aber ich möchte nochmals darauf hinweisen, dass wir uns im Bereich der Koihaltung auch nicht zu sehr mit den ethischen und moralischen Aspekten befassen sollten, die eine unnatürliche Tierhaltung mit sich bringt. Dies würde dazu führen, dass Tierhaltung durch Menschen per se nicht vertretbar ist. Wir können jedoch versuchen es unseren Tieren anhand bestimmer Denkansätze zu ermöglichen ein Sorgenfreies Leben zu führen. Und natürlich auch anhand einier Eckpunkte, bereits im Vorfeld bei der Teichplanung, Entscheidungen zu treffen, die zu guten und vertretbaren Koiteichen führen.


----------



## ralph_hh (22. Nov. 2019)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Aber ich möchte nochmals darauf hinweisen, dass wir uns im Bereich der Koihaltung auch nicht zu sehr mit den ethischen und moralischen Aspekten befassen sollten, die eine unnatürliche Tierhaltung mit sich bringt. .


Warum nicht? Ich finde es im Gegenteil bei Tierhaltung unverzichtbar, sich damit zu befassen und dann zu überlegen, was man tun kann, um es dem Tier angenehm zu machen. Und genau das tust Du ja offenbar auch - alles richtig gemacht. Die Massentierhaltung scheitert hier kläglich.


> Dies würde dazu führen, dass Tierhaltung durch Menschen per se nicht vertretbar ist.


Ja, das wäre ein mögliche Erkenntnis und die ist ja auch nicht verkehrt. Viele Menschen die so denken werden dann z.B. Vegetarier. Ich hab keine Haustiere, aus dem einzigen Grund, weil ich weiß, dass ich sie nicht artgerecht halten kann.


----------



## Zacky (22. Nov. 2019)

Hallo ihr.

Dieses Thema ist ja im direkten Zusammenhang mit dem Thread zur Besatzdichte erstellt. Gute Idee, denn so kann man vielleicht eine Zeit lang beide Aspekte voneinander getrennt betrachten, obwohl sie letztendlich grundlegend zusammen gehören.

Ich habe mir als Erstes gerade die Frage gestellt, von welchem "Messpunkt" im Teich kann ich denn ausgehen!? Die ~ 6-fache Körperlänge als Fluchtweg zu bedenken, finde ich auch gut. Hier ist dann aber eben meine erste Frage aufgetaucht. Setze ich den Fisch zentral in die Mitte und gehe dann diagonal in die jeweiligen Ecken (bei einem formal eckigen Teich) bzw. bei einem runden Teich vom Radius aus!? Hinzu kommt dann noch evtl. der Fluchtweg nach unten, denn bei meinen Beobachtungen flüchtete der Fisch in die Tiefe. Das ist ja auch nachvollziehbar, weil das "Gefahrenpotenzial" an einem Gartenteich meist von oben außerhalb kommt. So stelle ich mir also auch hier die Frage, wie ziehe ich den Fluchtweg in die Tiefe in Betracht und von wo "messe" ich.
Vom theoretischen Ansatz her, könnte ich mir also überlegen, dass ich den Fisch einfach mal zentral mittig an die Oberfläche setze und dann von dort aus anfange, die Länge des Fluchtweges zu berücksichtigen. Im Groben komme ich von der Form her zu einer Halbkugel mit einem Radius von bspw. 3 m. Nun haben aber die wenigsten Teichbesitzer weder einen runden, geschweige denn eine "Halbkugelgrube" mit 3 m Tiefe an der tiefsten Stelle.

Also was macht man nun? Ich habe schon eigene Ideen und Vorstellungen, aber ist das annehmbar!? Was denkt ihr so!? 

PS: Im nächsten Gedankengang mache ich mir auch Gedanken, ob ich genügend Platz zur Verfügung habe, wenn sich der gesamte Schwarm im Fluchtreflex bewegt. Also wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, dass ich in einem 15.000 l Teich, 15 Koi a' 50-60 cm habe, diese in Kleingruppen von 5 Fischen zusammen schwimmen und alle 3 Gruppen nahezu zeitgleich in den Fluchtmodus gehen. Ja, ok... es ist vielleicht sehr unwahrscheinlich und auch (mit Absicht) etwas übertrieben. Hier kommt dann die "Risikobereitschaft" eines jeden Teichbesitzers zum Tragen. (siehe die Grundfrage eingangs des anderen Threads)

(auch hier bitte nichts persönlich nehmen, nur meine Gedanken, wenn auch absichtlich etwas üerspitzt )


----------



## dizzzi (22. Nov. 2019)

Wenn sich bei mir die Fische mal erschrecken, ist es egal ob sie in der Mitte oder an einem Rand gerade sich befinden. Die reagieren immer ohne irgendwo anzustoßen. Ich weiß es nicht, aber ich habe das Gefühl, die wissen immer wo sie sich befinden, und wissen somit in welche Richtung Sie sich bei einer Flucht hin bewegen müssen.


----------



## Zacky (22. Nov. 2019)

dizzzi schrieb:


> ...ich habe das Gefühl, die wissen immer wo sie sich befinden und wissen somit in welche Richtung sie sich bei einer Flucht hin bewegen müssen.


...durchaus...nur müssen sie dennoch auch dafür genügend Platz haben und genau darum geht es dem TE wohl auch. Wie will man genau diesen notwendigen Platz definieren?

siehe dazu aber auch folgenden Post...


Teich4You schrieb:


> Also sollte ein Koiteich durchaus an einer Seite im Minimum bis zu 5 m Länge haben.


(vorab: etwas überspitzt) - bei 5 m Länge wäre der Weg frei, wenn die Fische gerade anfangen in diese Richtung zu schwimmen, kommen sie am anderen Beckenende an und hier kommt es zum Fluchtreflex müssten sie nach links oder rechts oder nach unten ausweichen und "wenden". Je nach Breite und Tiefe ist das sicherlich nicht das Problem, aber wie viel Platz braucht es an dieser Stelle!? Bsp: 1 m Breite (extra übertrieben) reicht wahrscheinlich eher nicht, damit ein 0,5 m langer Fisch schnell wenden kann.  Also sollten es hier dann mind. 2m, 3m oder auch 5m sein?


PS: Sorry, wenn ich aktuell etwas provokativ bin. Nicht bös' gemeint.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Nov. 2019)

Ich finde manche Themen werden irgendwann zu arg wissenschaftlich und bekommen zu viele Variablen. 
Es wird keine Formel geben die den perfekten Teich beschreibt.
Koi können durchaus fast auf der Stelle wenden. 
Auch welche die größer als 50 cm sind. 
Meine Koi fliehen zB nicht an den Grund. 
Es muss deswegen auch kein Teich 5 m tief sein.
Ein wenig Intelligenz haben sie dann doch und schießen einfach in die Richtung die Platz bietet. 

Ich für meinen Teil bleibe dabei das ein Teich mit 5x3 schon in einem Bereich liegt, bei dem man nichts falsch macht. 
Sich mit dieser Frage verrückt zu machen ist auch keine Lösung.
Ich finde das du @Zacky manches einfach zu genau definieren magst. 
Es geht aus meiner Sicht viel mehr darum eine allgemein verträgliche Lösung zu finden, mit der Sich ein angehender Koihalter relativ zügig in seiner Planung vorwärts bewegen kann.

Nimmt man jetzt noch eine vernünftige Tiefe hinzu (für mich rund 1,7m) ist man bei 3x5 schon bei 25,5 Kubikmeter.
Eine tolle Teichgröße. 
Baut man noch eine Flachzone ein, wird der Teich auch automatisch noch länger an einer Seite.


----------



## samorai (22. Nov. 2019)

Interessant das Thema. 

Die Tierwelt hat da so einiges auf Lager. 
ZB : Können Katzen wie auch Füchse nur durch ihre Fußballen feststellen wo sich gerade die Maus in der Erde befindet.

Bei den Koi ist dafür das Seitenlinien Organ zuständig, es hat solch feine Sensorik, das der Fisch immer weiß wo er sich befindet  und wo der mögliche Fluchtpunkt liegt.

Deswegen ist keschern kein leichtes Spiel. 

Allerdings ist mein Teich auch 15m lang und 5 bis 6m sind sehr realistisch. 

Bei Teichen unter 15 qm könnte es zu gewissen Dauerstress führen, aber so weit will ich mich nicht "aus dem Fenster" lehnen. 
Ob dann die Besatzdichte noch eine Rolle spielt vermag ich auch nicht zu sagen, da der Koi ein Schwarmfisch ist. 

All diese Punkte in ein Gleichgewicht zu bringen, ist offenbar sehr schwierig.


----------



## Zacky (22. Nov. 2019)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich finde das du @Zacky manches einfach zu genau definieren magst.


Wenn das nicht so gut kommt - sorry @All - dann reiße ich mich zusammen.  
Ja, das ist durchaus mein Ansatz gewesen, denn nach diesem Posting ist es doch auch irgendwie dein Ziel oder habe ich Dich mißverstanden!?


Teich4You schrieb:


> Es geht aus meiner Sicht viel mehr darum eine allgemein verträgliche Lösung zu finden, mit der Sich ein angehender Koihalter relativ zügig in seiner Planung vorwärts bewegen kann.


Eine allgemein verträgliche Lösung lässt sich doch nur dann finden, wenn man *gemeinsam* etwas relativ genau definieren kann. Wenn man sich dazu keine weiteren Gedanken macht, bleibt es bei einer Wischi-Waschi-Info für Anfänger, die man aber im Falle von Fragen "Wieso? Weshalb? Warum?" nicht untermauern kann. Das finde ich persönlich misslich. Also bedarf es doch eines Austausches von Gedanken, Meinungen, Beobachtungen von vielen Teichbesitzern, um ggf. einen Konsens zu finden, der einer "allgemein verträglichen Lösung" nahe kommt. Nun ist es aber sicherlich auch nicht an uns, hier irgendeinen Maßstab für die Teichwelt zu definieren, denn da gibt es sicherlich richtige Fachkompetenzen. Wenn es aber nicht darum geht, dass man sich hier gedanklich zu diesem Thema weiter austauscht, ok...  ...ich fand das Thema spannend und gerade jetzt in der Winterpause wären solche Diskussionen vielleicht ganz gut.


Teich4You schrieb:


> Es muss deswegen auch kein Teich 5 m tief sein.


...das habe ich auch nicht gesagt...


----------



## dizzzi (23. Nov. 2019)

Das man Meinungen, Erfahrungen austauscht und diskutiert ist doch Sinn und Zweck von so einem Forum. Mir jedenfalls haben eure Tips sehr geholfen meinen Teich zu finden und ihn umzusetzen.
Für mich war 7x5x1,8 jedenfalls die richtige Größe. Mehr als 6 Kois und die paar Goldfische und Nasen würde ich aber auch nicht reinsetzen an Fischen.
Die Edelkrebse mal ganz außen vor. Die machen ihr eigenes Ding.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Nov. 2019)

@Zacky sei mal nicht beleidigt. 
Klar soll hier diskutiert werden.
Meine persönliche Meinung habe ich ja untermauert. Und ich finde tatsächlich das man es nicht noch genauer definieren muss.


----------



## Geisy (23. Nov. 2019)

@Zacky, wenn er dem Thema gar nicht so genau auf den Grund gehen möchte, werden daraus hinterher bestimmt Videos vom Anfänger für Anfänger. Ich finde deine Gedanken gut.

Ich hab einen 1m Fisch verloren, der aus Schreck weil jemand rein gefallen ist gegen die Wand geschwommen ist.
Die gerade Bodenfläche ist ca. 15m lang und 10m breit.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Nov. 2019)

@Geisy ich habe mir mal einen Zeh an einem Stuhl eingehauen in einem Festsaal. 

Nach deiner Aussage müssen Teiche also noch größer als 15x10 sein?


----------



## Geisy (23. Nov. 2019)

Ich erkläre es dir was ich sagen wollte.
Unabhängig vom Festsaal hast du den blöd stehenden Stuhl getroffen.
Mein Fisch hat auch bei der Teichgröße die Wand getroffen.
Was sollte man also vermeiden unabhängig von der Teichgröße?
Zu steile Wände, Ecken, Kanten etc.
Ich bin mir sicher bei flach und rund passiert weniger, also das Gegenteil vom Koipool ist für die Fische gesünder.


----------



## Ippo (23. Nov. 2019)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wie viel Schwimmraum sollte ein Koi haben?


 Meiner Meinung nach: Sollte die kleinste Breite.
Mindestens so groß das sich der Koi (70cm) eine Kehrtwände machen kann ohne sich unnatürlich zu Verdrehen. Zusätzlich könnte man noch ein Faktor darauf Schlagen. Aber wie groß ist die 180° Bewegung???

Zur Länge.


Teich4You schrieb:


> Aus meinen Beobachtungen entspricht die zurückgelegte Strecke in etwa 5-7 Körperlängen, bis das Tier sich beruhigt hat, den ersten Schreck überwunden und wieder zum Ausgangspunkt zurückkehrt.
> 
> Bei einem 70cm Koi entsprächen das also 3,50 m bis 5,00 m Strecke.
> Also sollte ein Koiteich durchaus an einer Seite im Minimum bis zu 5 m Länge haben.


Der Teich muss nicht 5m Lang sein.
@Teich4You  bei dir können die Koi's doch um die Ecke flitzen oder ?

Das währen jetzt so meine Gedanken.

Mfg Ippo


----------



## ThorstenC (23. Nov. 2019)

Teich4You schrieb:


> @Geisy ich habe mir mal einen Zeh an einem Stuhl eingehauen in einem Festsaal.



Top.like
Hast Du wieder mal barfuss Deinen Namen getanzt?
Dass geht doch auch mit Spitzenschuhen
https://www.amazon.de/s0172l-Bloch-...hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4584138864439010&psc=1

Und sicher ist es schöner für "Haustiere", wenn ihr künstlicher Lebensraum so naturnah wie möglich ist.
Der __ Goldfisch im Glas bis 15m Schwimmstrecke für Mensch und Tier...
Ich pers. bin froh, wenn die Koi bei mir viel Platz haben und mal richtig Gas geben können.

So ca. 3 x 5m klingt schon ganz gut- und ein Teich kann auch runde Ecken haben.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Nov. 2019)

Außer @Zacky hat bisher niemand versucht eine Teichgröße mit Fakten herzuleiten oder meine Herangehensweise logisch zu hinterfragen/erweitern. Alles andere andere was ich lese ist wenig Fakten basiert. Ich glaube auch kaum das ein Koi beurteilen kann was ein natürlicher Lebensraum ist, wenn er nie einen kannte. Wenn man bedenkt wie alt Koi in manchen Koipools werden können, sollte der Stressfaktor sehr gering sein. Außerdem gibt es für Stress handfeste Indikatoren im Verhalten. Stress ist allerdings etwas das ich nach dem Besuch etlicher Teiche und Händler in keinster Weise auf die Haltung in Koipools zurückführen kann. Nimmt man die im Sommer auftretende Häufung von Meldungen mit bakteriellen Problemen hinzu, muss man auch feststellen dass diese deutlich häufiger in den augenscheinlich naturnahen Teichen auftreten als in Koipools. Das alles sind Fakten basierende Aussagen und lassen sich nachweisen.  

Ich wünsche viel Spaß beim vermehren der gewonnenen Einsichten und merke mal wieder das diese Diskussionen mir nicht gut tun.

Für alle die Bedenken haben das daraus ein Video entsteht...das Video gibt es schon seit langer Zeit.





_View: https://youtu.be/L9J1md5IU_A_


----------



## Zacky (23. Nov. 2019)

Die Diskussion würde ich ja nicht so schnell aufgeben wollen. 

Wie wäre es denn, die Teichgröße nach der Fischgröße und dem (zu erwartenden) Fischgewicht zu definieren!? Als Beispiel: 1 kg Fisch pro 1000 l Teich? 

PS: Wir hatten solche Themen schon in der Vergangenheit einige Male und ich habe mal in der Suche mit dem Stichwort Besatzdichte gesucht. Wie ich gelesen habe, haben wir den Faktor Körperlänge x 6 bereits in 2014/15 schon in die Diskussion mit aufgenommen und als einen Faktor von vielen bedacht.


----------



## Geisy (23. Nov. 2019)

Geh ich mal vom durchschnitts ausgewachsenen 80cm Koi aus der 9-10Kg hat passt das.
Man sagt min. 10000l für den ersten Koi, aber dann 10000l für jeden weiteren Koi?

6x die Körperlänge wären dann min. 4,8m im Teichdurchmesser. Finde ich auch richtig.
Ich meine die Tiefe liegt bei min. 1,2m.

Die Koiwelt redet immer von Kreiströmung damit sich keine Dreckecken bilden.
Ich denke unbestritten ist dafür der runde Teich besser geeignet.

Oft werden in der mitte dieser Kreiströmung alle Bodenabläufe plaziert was die Kreisströmung noch mal unterstützt.

Ich würde die Wände nicht steiler als 45Grad machen, da ich denke es ist für den Fisch besser und für den Dreck schlechter.


----------



## troll20 (23. Nov. 2019)

Geisy schrieb:


> ch würde die Wände nicht steiler als 45Grad machen, da ich denke es ist für den Fisch besser und für den Dreck schlechter.


Du hast selbst erwähnt wie jemand in deinen Teich gefallen ist, da finde ich Böden die mir Algen bewachsen sind und eine Neigung von 45° haben die ungünstigste Version. 
Und der Schmutz bleibt meiner Erfahrung nach gerade auf diesen Schrägen liegen. 
Dazu nimmt dir solch ein Schräge verdammt viel Volumen.  Wenn der Teich nur 3 x 5m hat aber 45° schräge ......


----------



## PeBo (24. Nov. 2019)

Geisy schrieb:


> 10000l für den ersten Koi, 4,8m im Teichdurchmesser, Tiefe liegt bei min. 1,2m, Kreisförmig, Wände 45Grad.



Ich habe mal meine alten Kenntnisse in Mathematik aufgefrischt und solch ein Konstrukt mal berechnet.

Falls ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, hätte der Teich einen Durchmesser am Grund von 2,4m und ein Volumen von 12,67 m³, also Platz für nur einen Koi nach deinen Ausführungen.

Wenn ich dann noch bedenke, dass viele von uns sicherlich Schwierigkeiten hätten einen Teich mit 4,8 m Durchmesser vernünftig auf dem Grundstück zu platzieren, dann meine ich, der ideale Teich muss doch etwas anders aussehen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Mushi (24. Nov. 2019)

Ein Koiteich hat senkrechte Wände und bei der Anzahl Koi landet man am Ende oft wieder bei einem Wert ausgedrückt in Anzahl pro Liter. Andere Ansätze können vielleicht besser sein, tendenziell aber zu kompliziert. So sieht es auch ein großer Anbieter in der Branche:

https://koi-company.de/news/show/item/id/35/

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## Geisy (24. Nov. 2019)

PeBo schrieb:


> Ich habe mal meine alten Kenntnisse in Mathematik aufgefrischt und solch ein Konstrukt mal berechnet.
> 
> Falls ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, hätte der Teich einen Durchmesser am Grund von 2,4m und ein Volumen von 12,67 m³, also Platz für nur einen Koi nach deinen Ausführungen.
> 
> ...



In meinen Ausführungen habe ich auch die 10000l/Koi in Frage gestellt.
Ich meine gelesen zu haben 10000l für den ersten und dann wenigstens 1000l für jeden weiteren.
Ich denke dann gibt es zwei Sichtweisen, das ideal für die Fische und das ideal für dein Grundstück
Bei Platzmangel auf dem Grundstück wird dann oft mit Technik dagegen gehalten um die gebrauchte Wasserqualität zu erzeugen, auch bei höherem Fischbesatz.
Wichtig ist also erst mal das der Filter zu Fischmenge paßt.
Was dann bei hohem Fischbesatz passiert wenn die Technik oder der Strom ausfällt?


----------



## PeBo (25. Nov. 2019)

Wenn man sich länger mit der Thematik Koiteich befasst könnte man zur Auffassung kommen der ideale Teich würde folgendermaßen aussehen:
Form Rechteckig 5 x 3 m, gerade Wände mit abgerundeten Ecken und einer Tiefe von ca. 150 cm. 2 x Bodenablauf  in der Mitte nebeneinander und einen Skimmer. Daran einen Filter mit 10% des Teichinhaltes an Biologie entweder als reiner Bürstenfilter oder als Trommler / Helix ausgeführt. Mit 2 parallel betriebenen Vario- Pumpen (20.000er) an getrennten Stromkreisen ca. 1x die Stunde umgewälzt zurück in den Teich. Der Austritt des Rücklauf gegenüberliegend jeweils entlang der Längsseiten damit sich eine schöne Kreisströmung einstellt. Das ganze in Schwerkraft und besetzt mit 10 -15 Koi.
Dies ergibt einen relativ leicht zu managenden Teich mit ca. 25.000 l den man auch im Winter leicht abdecken kann.
Meinem Ideal von einem Teich entspricht dies trotzdem nicht, da ich aus ideologischen und ästhetischen Gründen solch ein Außenaquarium nicht in meinem Garten möchte. Ich muss mich schließlich auch mit dem Teich identifizieren und mich dort wohlfühlen und ich betrachte meine Terrasse am Teich als Sommerwohnzimmer.

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (25. Nov. 2019)

Über die verschiedenen Geschmäcker kann man sich  nicht streiten, zum Glück. Aber man könnte von dieser Grundform, sich an die jeweiligen individuelle Form ran bewegen. Denn eines Hat diese Form, sie ist relativ leicht zu erstellen und auch einfach zu warten. Und die Fische lassen sich relativ leicht kächern. Man hat keine Stellen in denen das Wasser nicht bewegt wird usw.


----------



## Teich4You (25. Nov. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Über die verschiedenen Geschmäcker kann man sich nicht streiten, zum Glück


Deswegen habe ich die Themen ja auch getrennt.
Sowohl Volumen, sinnvolle Mindestmaße und auch die Form lassen sich definitiv getrennt voneinander diskutieren.
Das ein Koiteich quadratisch praktisch gut sein muss, habe ich nicht behauptet. 
Am Ende sind Teiche nämlich auch immer ein Ergebnis des persönlichen Geschmacks. 
Wobei man definitiv immer das Wohl der Fische nach vorne rücken sollte.
Denn das sollte der Teich immer hergeben. 
Egal wie er am Ende aussieht.


----------



## DbSam (25. Nov. 2019)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Sowohl Volumen, sinnvolle Mindestmaße und auch die Form lassen sich definitiv getrennt voneinander diskutieren.



Ich wüsste nicht mal ansatzweise, wie man diese unmittelbar voneinander abhängigen Punkte sinnvoll trennen könnte.
Zumal dann auch gleich die gewünschte Besatzdichte, das dafür erforderliche Filtervolumen, deren Technik und der verfügbare Platz im Garten mit ins Spiel kommt.
Aus meiner Sicht sind die einzelnen Punkte voneinander abhängig und somit untrennbar.

Diskussionswürdig wären dann noch die Punkte, ab welchem Teichvolumen die Formel 1Koi auf 1 m³ greifen soll.
Ausgehend davon, wenn vorher definiert wurde, dass man

für den ersten Koi mindestens 10 m³ Volumen bereit halten sollte und für jeden weiteren 1 m³ ...

... unter 15 m³ Teichvolumen gar keine Kois halten sollte
Minimum 6 oder 7 Kois
Mindesttiefe 1,5 m, besser mehr
und jetzt, brandneu (aber deswegen nicht unbedingt verkehrt), minimale Länge/Breite der Mindesttiefe: 5 x 3 m

Insgesamt sind hier so viel "If-Then-ElseIf-Else"-Konstrukte im Spiel, dass man das Thema nur komplett betrachten kann.
Nur der Anfang ist identisch:

Ich will einen Teich der Form Y,
möchte eine bestimmte Anzahl Fische halten,
habe dafür x qm Platz im Garten,
möchte maximal ca. n € Kosten investieren, 

und maximal n € Folgekosten pro Monat ausgeben.

Der Rest ergibt sich aus der Verflechtung eben genannter Punkte in Bezugnahme auf obige Definitionen.
Daraus ergibt sich automatisch je nach Teichformwunsch die benötigte Fläche.
Für die Größe des Filters und deren Technik kommt wieder die Besatzdichte ins Spiel und/oder der Wunsch nach Koipool oder doch mehr in Richtung Teich.
Für den Platzverbrauch der Filterkammer muss man dann noch die gewünschten Filtermedien und deren Konstruktion (gemauert, IBC-Container, Module, TF, EBF, etc.) in die Betrachtung einbeziehen.

Passt die Berechnung nicht, müssen die Zahlen an anderer Stelle korrigiert/angepasst werden.
Deshalb: untrennbar.

Bei hoher/sehr hoher Besatzdichte kommt dann noch die Redundanz der Technik ins Spiel.
Wobei dann auch jede Pumpe und der TF/EBF an einem separaten Fehlerstromschutzschalter und anderer Stromphase angeschlossen sein muss und für einen längeren Stromausfall ein Notstromaggregat bereitstehen sollte.



Ansonsten, egal wie herum man das dreht:
Die alte - vor allem hier etablierte - Formel: "_Für den ersten Koi mindestens 10 m³ Volumen, für jeden weiteren 1 m³ und Minimum Schwarmgröße 6 oder 7 Stück._" ist aus meiner Sicht schon der beste und einfachste Anhaltspunkt.


Und wenn man das möchte:


Teich4You schrieb:


> Wobei man definitiv immer das Wohl der Fische nach vorne rücken sollte.


dann sollte man auch dies beherzigen:


PeBo schrieb:


> ..., aber sollten wir uns da nicht mehr in Richtung Natur orientieren.


Ja, das sollten wir machen. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (25. Nov. 2019)

Und was ist mit der Thematik "Flachstrecke", viele von uns haben sie.
Wie nützlich ist sie?
Was will man damit bezwecken?
Wo ist der richtige Einbau am Filterauslauf oder gar die entgegen gesetzte Seite, wo mehr Ruhe ins Wasser kommt. 

Ist dies nicht auch ein wichtiger Punkt im Teich?


----------



## DbSam (25. Nov. 2019)

Hallo Ron,

die obige Auflistung erhebt doch keinerlei Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit, dies kann und sollte diese auch gar nicht erfüllen.
Ich wollte nur deutlich machen, dass sich die Mindestmaße, und die Form schon fast automatisch aus der bestehenden Volumenformel ergeben. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
btw.: Definiere "Flachstrecke"


----------



## samorai (25. Nov. 2019)

Hallo Carsten!
Keine Angst ist nicht auf deine Ausführungen bezogen, gehört aber an vielen Teichen hinzu. 

Flachstrecke für Fische im Teich ist :
Ist ein Teil des Teiches wo sich Fische sehr gerne aufhalten. Sie kann eine volle Teichbreite und ca 50 bis 70 cm an Wasserhoehe betragen. 
Sei es um sich zu erwärmen oder einfach faul die Sonne zu genießen. 

Bei vielen sind Seerosen in dieser Zone um im Hochsommer für eine individuelle Beschattung zu sorgen.


----------



## DbSam (25. Nov. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Sie kann eine volle Teichbreite und ca 50 bis 70 cm an Wasserhoehe betragen.


Solche Angaben in dieser Richtung meinte ich.
Denn ich glaube, bei dem Wort 'Flachstrecke' haben viele Leute ganz unterschiedliche Vorstellungen/Größen im Kopf.
Ein solcher Bereich ist meines Erachtens nach auf Volumen und Schwimmbereich anrechenbar, passt also in die allgemeine Formel.

Aber zu Größe und Tiefe einer 'Flachstrecke' kann man auch keine allgemeingültige Antwort geben.
Wer z.Bsp. im Einzugsgebiet von Grauhreihern wohnt, der sollte vielleicht doch besser Flachstrecken mit einer Tiefe von größer 80 cm planen.
Siehe dazu auch hier. (Das ist zwar eine Untersuchung an Fließgewässern, aber Tiefe und Uferbeschaffenheit sollten ungefähr übertragbar sein. Wer die Einleitung überlesen möchte, darf dort gleich auf die Seiten 5, 6 und 7 springen.)


samorai schrieb:


> Wo ist der richtige Einbau am Filterauslauf oder gar die entgegen gesetzte Seite, wo mehr Ruhe ins Wasser kommt.


Ab hier wird es eigentlich strömungstechnisch schwieriger, denn wegen möglichen Ablagerungen müssen sollten die Bereiche strömungstechnisch durchdacht werden. Ob dort 'Ruhe im Wasser' immer richtig ist? Und wenn ja, wer macht dann den Dreck weg?
Da kann man ebenfalls Romane dazu schreiben, siehe dazu auch die Bemerkungen von Geisy oder René. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## samorai (26. Nov. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> z.Bsp. im Einzugsgebiet von Grauhreihern wohnt,



Ich, ich, ich 



DbSam schrieb:


> Und wenn ja, wer macht dann den Dreck weg?



Natürlich die Fische mit einer bestimmten Größe oder der Halter, wer sonst.


----------



## Teich4You (26. Nov. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Und was ist mit der Thematik "Flachstrecke", viele von uns haben sie.


Das ist wieder ein Thema für sich.


----------



## PeBo (26. Nov. 2019)

Bei mir im Teich gibt es auch einen flachen Bereich. Besonders im Frühling und im Herbst, wenn die Sonne scheint, liegen in diesem Bereich meine Fische ab. Die Koi sind dabei so tiefenentspannt, dass diese noch nicht einmal bemerken, wenn ich mit dem Futtereimer am Teichrand stehe, wobei sonst dabei immer das große Betteln losgeht. Es sieht so aus, als ob die Koi sich Sonnen und dies scheint ihnen offenbar zu gefallen.
Oft halten Sie sich auch in diesen Bereichen auf, um an pflanzliche und tierische Nahrung aus der angrenzenden Pflanzenzone zu gelangen. Dabei hört man laute Schmatz- und Schlürfgeräusche.
Da wir oft auch am Teich unsere Mahlzeiten einnehmen, haben wir schon allen Nachbarn erzählt, dass die Geräusche von unseren Fischen kommen. Man will ja schließlich nicht in den Verdacht geraten, selber so laut zu schmatzen und zu schlürfen. .

 Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (26. Nov. 2019)

Jetzt verstehe ich gar nichts mehr, 


Teich4You schrieb:


> Das ist wieder ein Thema für sich



Wer bestimmt das? 
Schließlich gehört die Flachzone genauso zum Bau eines Teiches dazu wie Wände, Fußboden, Ausbuchtungen etc. 

He Florian du hast doch selbst einen Flachbereich, auf was ist dein Like bei @PeBo denn bezogen ?
Auf das :


PeBo schrieb:


> wenn die Sonne scheint, liegen in diesem Bereich meine Fische ab. Die Koi sind dabei so tiefenentspannt



Wenn es so ist, scheint es das du nicht die schlechtesten Erfahrungen gesammelt hast.


----------



## Teich4You (26. Nov. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> He Florian du hast doch selbst einen Flachbereich, auf was ist dein Like bei @PeBo denn bezogen ?


auf das


PeBo schrieb:


> Da wir oft auch am Teich unsere Mahlzeiten einnehmen, haben wir schon allen Nachbarn erzählt, dass die Geräusche von unseren Fischen kommen. Man will ja schließlich nicht in den Verdacht geraten, selber so laut zu schmatzen und zu schlürfen


----------



## Geisy (26. Nov. 2019)

Ich denke es geht hier nicht um Wohlfühloasen für Fische sondern um den kleinst möglichen Koipool


----------



## muh.gp (26. Nov. 2019)

Geisy schrieb:


> Ich denke es geht hier nicht um Wohlfühloasen für Fische...



Ich hätte jetzt an dieser Stelle gerne mal eine klare Definition für eine Wohlfühloase für Fische! Keine Spekulationen wieviel cbm pro Koi, keine „Wendekreise“ von Fischen, keine runden oder eckigen Becken... Nee, einfach mal die Fakten!

Oder gibt es die am Ende garnicht?


----------



## Teich4You (26. Nov. 2019)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Oder gibt es die am Ende garnicht?


Korrekt.

Deswegen habe ich versucht sie herzuleiten. Annäherungsweise.


----------



## muh.gp (26. Nov. 2019)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Korrekt.



DANKE!

Letztlich braucht ein Fisch/Koi:

sehr gut gefiltertes Wasser
immer wieder ausreichend neues Wasser
nicht ständig schwankende Wassertemperaturen
Strömung für die Bewegung 
ein sehr gutes Futter
Und wenn diese Parametern passen, geht es dem Tier einfach mal richtig gut. Wenn dann noch riesige Schwimmflächen, Flachwasserzonen zum Chillen, Wasserpflanzen zum Zerpflücken, männliche und weibliche Koi für die Zweisamkeit, Seerosen als Schattenspender, Netze als Reiherschutz, etc., etc.,etc., dazu kommen, umso besser!

Aber für das reine und vermutlich (Spekulation!) glückliche Koileben sind die oben aufgezählten Punkte für mich Pflicht und der Rest ist Kür.

Wie immer: Meine Meinung!


----------



## Geisy (26. Nov. 2019)

Holger genau das verstehen ich und auch der Samorai nicht, warum gehört das Thema "Flachstrecke" nicht zur Teichgröße?

P.S. Wenn ich deine Punkte alle auch in einem 100l Becken bereit stellen würde, wäre es dann für dich für einen Koi OK, mehr braucht er nicht?


----------



## samorai (26. Nov. 2019)

Es sind 3 verschiedene Teiche in verschiedenen Städten sowie Klimazonen aber trotzdem machen die Koi dasselbe.
So oft schreiben wir :"Jeder Teich entspricht nicht seinem Ebenbild".

Aber die Koi zeigen das selbe Verhaltensmuster, dem zu folge kann es in anbetracht nicht verkehrt sein.
Aus solchen Betrachtungen sollte man unbedingt Schlüsse ziehen.


----------



## troll20 (26. Nov. 2019)

Irgendwie dreht sich hier alles im Kreis 

Sollte man nicht erst anfangen die minimal Voraussetzungen zusammen zu tragen und diese dann mit dem was maximal für den jeweiligen Teich / Garten möglich ist. Und daraus dann den dafür maximalen Besatz ermitteln. 
Nur ein Beispiel: für einen Koi reichen die 10.000 Liter für jeden weiteren kommt nochmal 1m³ hinzu. Mindestens aus 5 Tieren sollte die Schule bestehen. Damit hätten wir ein Teich mit 15.000 Liter und den Maßen con 2 x 5 x 1,5m. Das bedeutet weiterhin ein BA und ein Skimmer in DN110 eine Pumpenleistung von Brutto ca. 15.000.Liter und sagen wir mal Helix 1m³ nach einem wie auch immer gearteten Vorfilter.
( Das Beispiel bezieht sich mit Absicht nicht auf Sonderkonstruktionen wie LH oder Norbert sein Movingbett selbst Reinigungsfilter, denn es soll erst einmal die Grundlage darstellen. 

Liege ich mit dieser Aussage soweit im Mittel aller?
Oder gibt es für das Grundkonzept Koiteich weitere Minimalanforderungen????



Erstmal eine Runde  einschenken.


----------



## PeBo (26. Nov. 2019)

Vielleicht können wir hier einfach mal den Dampf etwas herausnehmen, weil im Grunde sind wir uns schon relativ einig. Wenn ich bei der Diskussion so zurückblättere taucht eine Zahl häufig auf nämlich 15.000 Liter. Da sind wir uns fast alle einig als Mindestgrösse für einen Koiteich (einmal unabhängig von der Form oder mit beziehungsweise ohne Flachzone). Egal ob wir rechnen 10 m³ für den ersten Koi und dann für jeden weiteren 1 m³ bei einem Mindestbesatz von 5 Fischen oder wie an andere Stelle:


Teich4You schrieb:


> einen Koi auf 2.000 - 3.000 Liter


Nur eine Ausnahme gibt es:


Geisy schrieb:


> Man sagt min. 10000l für den ersten Koi, aber dann 10000l für jeden weiteren Koi?


 wobei ich nicht sicher bin, ob das vielleicht ein Schreibfehler war?

Bei einem Teich von beispielsweise 60.000 Liter liegen wir dann aber beim Besatz dann schon deutlich auseinander. Bei Florians @Teich4You Formel mit 2 -3 m³ pro Koi kommen wir dann auf 20-30 Tiere was meiner Meinung nach bei der Teichgröße und geeigneter Filterung auch vertretbar wäre. Bei der 10+1 Rechnung schwimmen dann aber 50 Fische im Teich was ich bei ausgewachsenen Koi eher als grenzwertig ansehe.
Deshalb favorisiere ich den Ansatz mit 2-3m³ pro Koi von Florian und einer Mindestschwarmgröße von 5 Tieren.
Aber wie gesagt, auf eine Mindestgrösse von rund 15m³ für einen Koiteich, mal unabhängig von der Form können wir uns doch wohl einigen - oder?

Gruß Peter

PS: Ich glaube jetzt brauche ich auch erst mal einen


----------



## Geisy (27. Nov. 2019)

Hallo Peter

Meine Frage mit den 10000l für jeden weiteren Koi bezog sich auf die Formel von Zacky aus dem Beitrag davor.

Berücksichtigen sollte man auch die mindest länge vom Teich von 5m damit der Koi 6 mal Körperlänge schwimmen kann.


----------



## PeBo (27. Nov. 2019)

Okay, das hatte ich falsch verstanden, deshalb auch das Fragezeichen. 
Das mit der Mindestlänge sehe ich auch so und könnte man auch mit reinnehmen, war ja auch eher unstrittig. 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Geisy (27. Nov. 2019)

Hallo Peter
15cbm Teich und 5 Koi, wenn ich dann das Beispiel von Rene nehme mit 5m lang, 2m breit und 1,5m tiefen Teich hätte jeder ausgewachsene 80cm Koi 2qm Oberfläche zum schwimmen.
Wenn das alle als vertretbar ansehen, könnt ihr das auch so stehen lassen.
Meine Meinung ist da anders.


----------



## PeBo (27. Nov. 2019)

Hallo Norbert, wir haben ja alle bereits Teiche, die alle schon über mehrere Jahre funktionieren und bei den meisten ist es bestimmt nicht der erste Teich beziehungsweise es wurde schon mehrfach erweitert oder irgendwie umgebaut. Ich sehe als Ziel dieser Grundsatzdebatte eher den Teichneuling, der vielleicht gerade seinen ersten Teich plant. Da wäre ich schon froh wenn da so ein Teich mit 15 m³ vorgestellt würde anstelle einer Pfütze mit 3 m³ und fünf kleinen Koi, wie hier schon des Öfteren vorgekommen.
Aber ich gebe dir recht, das Ideal sieht schon etwas anders aus.

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (27. Nov. 2019)

Geisy schrieb:


> hätte jeder ausgewachsene 80cm Koi 2qm Oberfläche zum schwimmen.


Da im Normalfall ja nicht alle gleichzeitig oben sind.... oder aber wenn es Futter gibt sind die 5 Koi auch auf 1m² zu finden und der Rest des Teiches ist leer. 

Aber wie gesagt das war eine Grundlage um die Minimal Anforderungen mal zusammen zu fassen. Was anscheinend ohne größere Wiedersprüche so erstmal angenommen scheint.
Wie es jetzt dann weitergeht mit Empfehlungen zu Flachwasser, Pflanzzonen usw. ist ja auch abhängig von dem was der Teichbauer für ein Teich möchte und wieviel Platz er hat.
Denn  der Teich ist ja das eine der Bereich wo der Filter hin muss ist ja nach gewünschte Filter  auch wieder mit einigen m² behaftet. Dazu noch eine kleine Terrasse usw usw


----------



## Teich4You (27. Nov. 2019)

Geisy schrieb:


> 15cbm Teich und 5 Koi, wenn ich dann das Beispiel von Rene nehme mit 5m lang, 2m breit und 1,5m tiefen Teich hätte jeder ausgewachsene 80cm Koi 2qm Oberfläche zum schwimmen.


Ist das zu wenig?


----------



## samorai (27. Nov. 2019)

Wenn man nach rechnet sind es aber 6 Koi, 10 000l=1 +5 für 5000l.
Ich bin eigentlich nicht so der genaue Typ, aber andere sind hier auch sehr pedant.

Aber ich gehe mal bei dieser Sache mit.


----------



## troll20 (27. Nov. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Wenn man nach rechnet sind es aber 6 Koi, 10 000l=1 +5 für 5000l.
> Ich bin eigentlich nicht so der genaue Typ, aber andere sind hier auch sehr pedant.
> 
> Aber ich gehe mal bei dieser Sache mit.


Nee Ron, 5. und 6. ist jeweils männlich und die werden doch nur halb so groß


----------



## Geisy (28. Nov. 2019)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ist das zu wenig?



Hallo Florian

Vielleicht sollten wir unterscheiden zwischen Gewerbe und Privat.

Schau es dir mal bei Hühnern oder Schweinen an da sind die ansichten zum Platzbedarf auch sehr verschieden.
Was bei Gewerbe bei Systemausfall passiert liest man auch öfters.

Wie wäre es bei Koi beim Platzbedarf mit einer Gruppierung von 1-10.    1=Privat und 10=Gewerbe und um so mehr man sich Richtung Gewerbe einschätzt muß man mit Filter, Pumpe und Redundanz dagegenhalten.

Jetzt zu deiner Frage ob 15cbm Teich für 5 Koi zu wenig sind.
Nimm mal einen Zollstock und klapp ihn auf 80cm aus, dann fährst du damit über deine 1m breite Matratze. Stell dir vor dein Fisch soll das 50Jahre machen, dann Gruppiere dich ein.
Siehst du dich dann bei Privat ist doch alles OK


----------



## Teich4You (28. Nov. 2019)

Norbert, würde der Koi sich nur in 30cm tiefen Wasser und auf 2 m² bewegen, gäbe ich dir Recht.

Allerdings ist der Teich für das Tier ein dreidimensionaler Raum.
Die Koi bewegen sich also im gesamten Volumen und sogar untereinander hinweg.
Deine Argumentation zieht bei mir nicht.


----------



## Geisy (28. Nov. 2019)

Hallo Florian

Auch wenn ich nun 3 Zollstöcke 80cm auf 2x2m in verschiedenen höhen Kreisen lasse wird es doch nicht viel besser.
So sind die Ansichten verschieden.

Mit meiner Gruppierung von 1=Privat/Ideal bis 10=Gewerbe/Zucht sehe ich den 15m³ Teich mit 5-6 Fischen bei einem Wert von 6.


----------



## Teich4You (28. Nov. 2019)

Norbert, ich glaube du magst es einfach nicht verstehen.
Warum sollte sich ein Koi nur in einem Bereich aus 2x2 aufhalten? 
Er wird immer das ihm im gesamten zur Verfügung stehende Teichvolumen nutzen. 
Oder eben auch nicht, wenn ich sehe wie sich die Koi stapeln, wenn es was zu futtern gibt. 
Da könnte der Teich genauso 100x100m sein und das Ergebnis wäre dasselbe.
Du musst abkommen von dem Denken, dass man bei Koiteichen in Flächen rechnet.
Es zählen das Volumen und Wasserqualität und eventuell noch ausreichend Länge für eine Flucht, ohne gegen die Wand zu scheppern.
Wobei das ja bei dir auch obsolet war, da ein Fisch auch schon mal nach oben aus dem Gewässer flüchtet.
Alles andere, wie den Gemütszustand der Fische, können wir doch gar nicht beurteilen.
Das ist rein menschliches Denken mit menschlichen Maßstäben, was du versuchst anzuwenden.
Mehr kann und möchte ich jetzt auch nicht mehr dazu beitragen.
Es dreht sich bei solchen Themen wie so oft alles im Kreis.

Den Versuch Standards in der Koihaltung herzustellen, betreibe ich zwar.
Aber in der Praxis wird sich eh wieder nicht daran gehalten.
Dann scheitert es am Budget, den optischen Aspekten, Lust und Laune und den ganz vielen Meinungen, die zu den Themen eben doch noch umher geistern.


----------



## Geisy (28. Nov. 2019)

Das heißt das du es als 1=Ideal ansiehst?

Wie sehen es denn die anderen?


----------



## Teich4You (28. Nov. 2019)

Ein letztes Mal: Es gibt keinen idealen Koiteich! 

Und Ja, wenn wir nur von Ausmaßen und Volumen reden, sehe ich einen 2x5x1,5 Teich als absolut geeignet an um darin 5 große Koi zu halten.


----------



## DbSam (28. Nov. 2019)

Hallo T4Y,

ich fasse es nicht, einen Ton schlägst Du hier u.a. an ...


Teich4You schrieb:


> Ein letztes Mal: Es gibt keinen idealen Koiteich!



Wenn das mein Ziel ist:


Teich4You schrieb:


> Den Versuch Standards in der Koihaltung herzustellen, betreibe ich zwar.


Also wenn ich mir genau das als Ziel setze und mir dazu im Forum Meinungen/Erfahrungen und/oder Argumente einholen würde, dann würde ich mich aber auch um einen kommunikativeren Stil bemühen.
Ich würde versuchen die Argumente der anderen Mitglieder zu analysieren und zu verstehen, um dann eine präzise und fundierte Antwort geben zu können, ohne meine Gesprächspartner herunterzusetzen oder abzukanzeln.
Ich würde auch gezielt nachfragen, warum der Gesprächspartner anderer Meinung ist oder eine andere Sichtweise hat. Aber auch hierbei würde ich die Frage geschickt und entgegenkommend stellen und mit Argumenten untermauern.
Wenn fast alle einen anderen Standpunkt einnehmen und diesen jeweils auch noch mit zwei, drei oder mehr Sätzen begründen, dann würde ich unbedingt entweder meine Argumentationskette oder meinen Standpunkt, meine Theorie, o.ä. überprüfen. Es kann durchaus sein, dass mein Standpunkt richtig ist, dann wäre aber meine Argumentationskette lückenhaft und ich kann deshalb das Wissen/meine Sichtweise nicht übertragen. Dann muss ich meinen Standpunkt ausformulieren, erklären, vertreten. - Aber ich darf niemals versuchen, meine Gesprächspartner so offen für dumm zu verkaufen, wie Du es hier versuchst. Vor allem, ohne auch nur im geringsten auf Norberts guten Vorschlag einer Klassifizierung einzugehen.

Ich vermisse das hier und in dem anderen Thread bei Dir, manchmal sind nicht mal andeutungsweise solche Versuche einer vernünftigen Kommunikation Deinerseits zu erkennen ...
Stattdessen fällst Du wieder in die alten Verhaltensmuster zurück und erklärst Deine Meinung zur Doktrin. Alle anderen sind böse, wollen Dich nicht verstehen, beachten Deine Meinung nicht und überhaupt ...
So lange, bis Du wieder "der arme Unverstandene" bist, welcher alle gegen sich hat und dann beleidigt aus dem Thema aussteigst.



Wenn Du bitte mal zwei, drei Jahre in die Vergangenheit zurückschauen würdest, dann sind die folgenden zwei Sätze genau Deine Argumente, welche Du gegen gutgemeinte Ratschläge, Tipps und Hinweisen aufgefahren hast:


Teich4You schrieb:


> ...
> Aber in der Praxis wird sich eh wieder nicht daran gehalten.
> Dann scheitert es am Budget, den optischen Aspekten, Lust und Laune und den ganz vielen Meinungen, die zu den Themen eben doch noch umher geistern.


Ja was? Diese 'Anderen' dürfen dieses von Dir genutzte Privileg plötzlich nicht mehr nutzen?


Ich würde Dir dringend raten, etwas an Deinem Kommunikationsstil zu arbeiten
Gruß Carsten

PS:
Fische sind Biologie, Kois auch ...


----------



## dizzzi (28. Nov. 2019)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ein letztes Mal: Es gibt keinen idealen Koiteich!
> 
> Und Ja, wenn wir nur von Ausmaßen und Volumen reden, sehe ich einen 2x5x1,5 Teich als absolut geeignet an um darin 5 große Koi zu halten.


2x5x1,5 wird wohl geeignet sein. Aber größer ist schöner. Ich denke die Tiere im Teich sehen das genauso. Ich habe in den Jahren, in denen ich den Teich nun habe, öfters beobachtet, dass die Tiere, egal ob Koi, __ Goldfisch, __ Nase und die Krebse sowieso, sich gerne mal eine Stelle, wo sie etwas alleine verweilen können, aufsuchen.
Jetzt suchen aktuell die Krebse die Zweisamkeit. Tja, werde wohl im Frühjahr noch mehr Krebsverstecke bauen dürfen.


----------



## Geisy (28. Nov. 2019)

Ich habe mal die Suchmaschine bedient und geschaut was Profis so sagen.
Ein Karpfenzüchter schreibt von 10-20m² pro Karpfen, der Freistaat Bayern schreibt von 25m² für einen 3jährigen Karpfen.
Man spricht auch eher von flachen Teichen da sich die im Frühjahr besser aufheizen und das gut für die Fische ist.
Mindesttiefe 70cm.


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Nov. 2019)

Man kann doch auch entspannter kommunizieren
Eigentlich benötigt man dazu keine Spitzenschuhe. Schade. Es fehlt die Beinarbeit.




_View: https://youtu.be/u2ZNY570O9Q_


----------



## muh.gp (28. Nov. 2019)

Geisy schrieb:


> Ich habe mal die Suchmaschine bedient und geschaut was Profis so sagen.
> Ein Karpfenzüchter schreibt von 10-20m² pro Karpfen, der Freistaat Bayern schreibt von 25m² für einen 3jährigen Karpfen.
> Man spricht auch eher von flachen Teichen da sich die im Frühjahr besser aufheizen und das gut für die Fische ist.
> Mindesttiefe 70cm.



Keine Frage, die Zahlen stimmen, aber der Beweggrund dafür ist für mich anders zu sehen. Die pro Karpfen angegebene Quadratmeteranzahl bezieht sich m.E. nicht auf einen möglichen Schwimmbereich, sondern auf die dadurch entstandene Fläche für natürliche Nahrung. In den Berichten, die ich gefunden habe, ist immer von Zufütterung zur *Naturnahrung* im Teich die Rede und dann machen die qm-Angaben sicherlich Sinn, da sich auf 20 qm selbstredend mehr Algen, Kleinstlebewesen, etc. ansiedeln können. Dies erklärt auch, dass es mehr um Fläche und weniger um Volumen/Tiefe geht.

Somit ist diese Zahl aber für unsere „künstlichen“ Gewässer mit Filterung und regelmäßiger Fütterung nicht wirklich relevant und hat letztlich auch keinen Bezug zum „Wohlfühlfaktor“.

Nur so nebenbei, der Wohnraum für einen Menschen liegt in Deutschland statistisch gesehen bei 44,2 qm (2008)... laut Deutschem Bundestag, liegt die Mindestwohnfläche in Mietwohnungen übrigens z.B. in Bayern bei:

._..Mindestquadratmeterzahl von mindestens 10 m2/Person die mindestens sechs Jahre alt ist und für mindestens 6 m2/Person die noch nicht sechs Jahre alt ist._

Da wünscht man sich doch fast schon ein Karpfen zu sein...


----------



## muh.gp (29. Nov. 2019)

Noch ein kurzer Zusatz zum Thema Teichtiefe...

_„Flache Teiche, da die sich im Frühjahr besser aufheizen und das ist gut für die Fische. Mindesttiefe 70 cm“_

Auch richtig, aber nicht vollständig... nach meiner Recherche überwintern die Karpfen in besonders tiefen „Winterungsteichen“ und verbringen ihren 3. Sommer in „Abwachsteichen“, bevor es dann auf den Teller geht. 

Ich denke, dass die wenigsten hier vier oder fünf verschiedene Teiche für die einzelnen Entwicklungsphasen ihrer Koi vorhalten können. Und so ist - wiederum nach meiner Meinung - der Vergleich mit Karpfenzüchtern und ihrer Vorgehensweise mit unseren Anlagen obsolet.


----------



## Geisy (29. Nov. 2019)

Hast du denn irgendwo gelesen das wir durch Einsatz von Technik den Lebensraum verkleinern dürfen.
Nur weil es einige gut finden muss es doch nicht richtig sein.
Damals fanden einige das Goldfischglas gut ....


----------



## muh.gp (29. Nov. 2019)

Sorry, aber diese Aussage ist nur emotional begründet... _und nur weil es einige _(viele) _gut finden _(und das auch erfolgreich, zudem mit gesunden Fischen machen) _muss es doch nicht_ _richtig sein _(, scheint aber durchaus einen möglichen Weg darzustellen).


----------



## Geisy (29. Nov. 2019)

Geisy schrieb:


> Hast du denn irgendwo gelesen das wir durch Einsatz von Technik den Lebensraum verkleinern dürfen.


Wichtiger wäre die Antwort darauf


----------



## troll20 (29. Nov. 2019)

Ihr dreht euch in Kreis. 
Norbert, es wäre schön wenn du an meinem Beispiel aufzeigen kannst, warum es so nicht funktioniert. Und nicht aufzuzeigen versuchst, warum große Teiche besser sind. Denn nicht jeder hat das Glück den Tieren so viel Platz zu geben wie du, Matthias oder Rico oder Tosa. 
Obwohl selbst bei Tosa wären es wahrscheinlich deiner Meinung nach zu viele Tiere.


----------



## muh.gp (29. Nov. 2019)

Geisy schrieb:


> Wichtiger wäre die Antwort darauf



Machen wir das nicht überall und ist es nicht ein Teil der Evolution? Und steht irgendwo, dass wir es nicht dürfen, zumal es einfach ein logischer Ansatz ist?

Letztlich definiert sich Lebensraum auch und vermutlich vor allem über den Punkt Nahrung und das damit verbundene Überleben. Wieviel Natur benötigt ein Tier um sich zu ernähren? Und hier reguliert sich die Natur selbst, die Starken finden Nahrung, die Schwachen nicht und sterben. Ob es den Tieren, in unserem Fall Karpfen, wirklich gefällt, dass sie in der Natur zig Quadratmeter absuchen müssen um satt zu werden, werden wir wohl nie erfahren. Fakt ist aber, dass wir durch die Zuführung von Nahrung diesen rein nahrungstechnisch benötigten Lebensraum reduzieren...

Und dies findet sich nicht nur bei unseren Koi wieder, sondern in jeder Form von Tierhaltung. Egal ob Pferd, Hund, Rind und Huhn und schlussendlich auch bei uns Menschen. Oder meinst Du, dass in Deutschland 80 Millionen Menschen ohne die Technik und ihre Errungenschaften leben könnten? Puh, deutlich zu weit gesprungen... bleiben wir bei Karpfen!


----------



## Mushi (29. Nov. 2019)

Als Faustregel gilt: auf einer Fläche von 10.000 Quadratmetern lassen sich mit 10.000 Jungkarpfen ... 1000 kg Karpfenfleisch erzeugen. (Wikipedia)


----------



## Geisy (29. Nov. 2019)

Wir drehen uns im Kreis und ich habe doch nicht gesagt das der 15m³Teich nicht funktioniert. ich sehe das nur nicht als "den Standard"
Irgendwie versteht ihr nicht was ich sagen will, deswegen mache ich noch einen Versuch.
Es gibt verschiedene Ansichten und nicht den einen Standard den Florian sucht da zuviele Faktoren mit rein spielen.
Um Neulingen den Einstieg zu erleichtern sollten ihm alle Standards zu Verfügung stehen und er kann sich selber einschätzen was dann geht und was dazu notwendig wird.
Wenn er jetzt hier liest 15m³ Teich für 5 Koi ist OK und er sich jetzt eine kleine Pumpe kauft und so einen fertigen Schwammfilter wird es wohl schief gehen. Das Risiko war ihm auch nicht bewußt.
Er sollte wissen das er bei 15m³Teich und 5Koi die xx Umwälrate fahren muß, einen Profifilter nehmen muß und wie das Risiko bei einem Systemausfall ist damit er gegebenenfalls Redundant arbeitet.
Daher noch mal mein Ansatz mit der Gruppierung, in der alle Ansätze und Auswirkungen stehen.
Jeder kann sich einbringen um so eine Tabelle zu füllen.
Ich habe mal als Beispiel willkürlich, fiktive Zahlen und Texte hingeschrieben, nur um zu Zeigen wie es vielleicht aussehen könnte.


----------



## Teich4You (29. Nov. 2019)

Vielleicht habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt.
Ich habe versucht Mindestanforderungen zu definieren. Keinen Standard.


----------



## Geisy (29. Nov. 2019)

Je nach gewünschter Besatzdichte und Teichgrösse ändern sich aber doch die Mindestanforderungen. Das ist doch von einander abhängig. Daher mein Ansatz zur Gruppierung oder wie willst du es unter einen Hut bekommen?


----------



## Zacky (29. Nov. 2019)

Geisy schrieb:


> Meine Frage mit den 10000l für jeden weiteren Koi bezog sich auf die Formel von Zacky aus dem Beitrag davor.



Sorry, etwas spät...wohl viel zu spät. Aber nein, natürlich nicht. 10.000 l für den ersten Koi - ja, für jeden weiteren Koi 1000 l ist sicherlich absolut annehmbar, wobei der Einwand von Peter nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist. Drum hatte ich ja auch mal den Gedanken mit kg Fisch / qbm ins Gespräch bringen wollen.



PeBo schrieb:


> Bei einem Teich von beispielsweise 60.000 Liter liegen wir dann aber beim Besatz dann schon deutlich auseinander. Bei Florians @Teich4You Formel mit 2 -3 m³ pro Koi kommen wir dann auf 20-30 Tiere was meiner Meinung nach bei der Teichgröße und geeigneter Filterung auch vertretbar wäre. Bei der 10+1 Rechnung schwimmen dann aber 50 Fische im Teich was ich bei ausgewachsenen Koi eher als grenzwertig ansehe.


----------



## troll20 (29. Nov. 2019)

Aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich, wie viel Prozent der Gartenbesitzer wollen einen Teich und wie viele davon auch noch einen Koiteich  und davon wiederum haben wie viele mehr als 30m² Platz dafür. Denn auch der Filterbereich braucht je nach Art der Filterung schnell mal die gleiche Menge Platz. 
Ich hab ja nun schon an ziemlich vielen Teichen gestanden, von 3m² bis weit  über 250m² in denen Koi leben mussten und durften. 
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das die Koi  in Teichen mit größen von um die 25m³ im Durchschnitt am häufigsten anzutreffen waren. Je größer je weniger wurde sich um die Tiere gekümmert (Ausnahmen bestätigen hier nicht die Regel). Jedoch an relativ kleinen Teichen  bis 15m³ war der Aufwand und die Begeisterung sich für die Tiere einzusetzen meist am größten. 
Aber welche Tiere waren die gesündesten und glücklichsten?
Bei der Gesundheit war es bei den kleinen und gehegten Teichen meist am besten.  Den anderen Part kann ich euch heute leider nicht mitteilen. 
Denn die Sprechzeit von Dr. Dolittle ist leider für heute beendet.


----------



## Teich4You (29. Nov. 2019)

Geisy schrieb:


> Je nach gewünschter Besatzdichte und Teichgrösse ändern sich aber doch die Mindestanforderungen. Das ist doch von einander abhängig. Daher mein Ansatz zur Gruppierung oder wie willst du es unter einen Hut bekommen?


Da bin ich voll dabei.


----------



## Zacky (29. Nov. 2019)

Ich fnde den Grundansatz von Norbert's Beitrag #70 eigentlich genau richtig. Wenn man jetzt hier in dieser Gemeinschaft die fiktiven Zahlen zu faktischen Zahlen umdefniert, ist für Jeden was dabei.

@troll20 Rene - #67 - lass mich da mal raus  die Größe ist nicht alles, die Technik ist wichtig...


----------



## Geisy (29. Nov. 2019)

Ich werde die Tabelle mal hier online stellen so das sie jeder bearbeiten kann. Ob wir das hier gemeinschaftlich schaffen? 
Ja wir schaffen das


----------



## troll20 (29. Nov. 2019)

Mal so etwas auf dumm gemacht. 
Also angenommen wir einigen uns auf einen Teich mit 50.000 Liter und 5 Koi.
Aber jetzt fangen diese deppen an zu poppen und da es ein "Natur naher Teich" ist, also so richtig mit vielen Pflanzen und Seerose usw..
Wie jagt man da den den Mehrbesatz aus dem Wasser. Denn  jedes Jahr 50.000 Liter in den Gully gießen, die Biologie im Teich zerschiessen usw. ist ja auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders. 

Oder doch


----------



## Zacky (29. Nov. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Also angenommen wir einigen uns auf einen Teich mit 50.000 Liter und 5 Koi.
> Aber jetzt fangen diese deppen an zu poppen und da es ein "Natur naher Teich" ist, also so richtig mit vielen Pflanzen und Seerose usw..


 Das kann man ja später nochmal angehen. In erster Linie sollten wir uns vielleicht doch eher dem hiesigen Thema widmen.

PS: Ansonsten bei dem Händler deines Vertrauens nur Männchen oder Weibchen kaufen.


----------



## Geisy (30. Nov. 2019)

Ich habe hier mal eine Tabelle erstellt in der jeder eintragen kann wie er meint.
Schön wäre wenn man hier kurz schreibt in welcher Gruppe man eingetragen hat, damit die anderen wissen wen man für welche Zeile ansprechen muß.
Die grauen Zellen sind gesperrt und kann bei Bedarf nur ich ändern, meldet euch hier mit wünschen dazu.
 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1gDAjA3_N8pjqpHIYOJAcenhZiVYVIbcnjJ7royvk9xQ/edit?usp=sharing


.


----------



## Zacky (30. Nov. 2019)

Wie definieren wir die Filtergüte? Was ist ein Profifilter und was ein guter oder besserer Filter? 
Ich hätte dann auch sehr gerne eine weitere Zeile mit dem Faktor 3 cbm/Fisch und 15 qbm/5Koi.  Danke


----------



## Geisy (30. Nov. 2019)

Zacky ich habe die Werte nur eingetragen damit man sieht wie es sein soll und meine Meinung muß doch auch nicht richtig sein.
Jeder darf sie gerne überschreiben.
Bitte dann aber hier schreiben welche Zeile du geändert hast, damit die anderen das auch nachvollziehen können.
Schöner wäre die ganze Tabelle hier im Forum in einem Thread zu führen, aber da habe ich keine Möglichkeiten gefunden.

Bei der Filterqualität bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher wie wir das beschreiben sollen ohne auf eine Marke oder einen Typ einzugehen.
Vielleicht gibt es ja auch bei den fertigen Gartencenter oder Baumarkt Filtern gute Systeme.
Am Preis kann man die Qualität auch nicht fest machen. Habt ihr da Ideen?


----------



## Geisy (1. Dez. 2019)

Da keiner den Anfang macht habe ich nun mal alle Spalten gefüllt wie ich es meine, in der Hoffnung das sie jemand überschreibt der anderer Meinung ist.
HIER DER LINK   größe Koiteich

Oder gibt es Probleme beim eintragen?

Dieser Link ist nun auch unten in meiner Signatur zu finden falls ihn jemand sucht zur Bearbeitung.


----------



## Teich4You (2. Dez. 2019)

Ich wusste nicht das du Golf spielst. 

Habe trotzdem mal eine Tabelle darunter angelegt mit meinen Gedanken.
Aber ich glaube das hilft uns nicht weiter, was ich denke.


----------



## Geisy (2. Dez. 2019)

Hallo Florian hab deine Werte übernommen und hoffe auf weitere Werte.

Die komischen "Golfwerte" hab ich raus genommen.

größe Koiteich

Was hast du denn in den Regentonnen drin? Es ist vielleicht besser den Inhalt zu beschreiben als den Behälter


----------



## Teich4You (2. Dez. 2019)

Meistens haben die Leute Bürsten und Schaumstoff oder Helix in den Tonnen. 
Ich weiß nicht ob ich die Tabelle gut finde und was man damit am Ende machen kann.
Habe einfach mal darin herum gespielt.
Die Zeiträume sind reine Bauchentscheidung von mir.


----------



## Geisy (2. Dez. 2019)

Finde die Zeiträume aber besser als meine Prozentangaben.


----------



## troll20 (2. Dez. 2019)

Etwas kompliziert mit dem Handy da hin zu kommen.
Einfach erstmal die Excel Tabelle hier anhängen,  geht das?

Die Aussage 





> TF, EBF und Biofilter oder Bürstenfilter


 ist irgendwie verwirrend. Für mich zählt ein Bürstenfilter eher zum Vorfilter.
Darum würde ich das auch in der Tabelle trennen in Vorfilter und Biologischerfilter.
Baumarkt-Geräte mit 30 Liter Topf oder ähnlichem halte ich als Empfehlung mehr als nur Fragwürdig bei Koiteichen. Von daher würde ich sowas gar nicht in Erwägung ziehen. Klar mag das eine weile funktionieren, aber was dann. Hätte wäre wenn, aber der Bestand ist gehimmelt und ihr habt doch geschrieben. Nun sind meine wertvollen Baumarkt Nachzuchten (ca.25.000$) im a.... , wer ersetzt mir denn den seelischen Schaden meiner Kinder,  die weinen jetzt den ganzen Tag.......


----------



## PeBo (2. Dez. 2019)

Ich habe noch eine Spalte eingefügt die die erforderliche Pumpenleistung angibt. Ist die Multiplikation der Spalten D x F.
Vielleicht kannst du die Spalte noch auf Position G verschieben - war leider gesperrt.
Wenn jemand etwas bei Teichgröße oder Umwälzrate ändert wirkt sich das natürlich auch auf die Spalte Pumpenleistung aus.

 Gruß Peter


----------



## Geisy (2. Dez. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Die Aussage  ist irgendwie verwirrend. Für mich zählt ein Bürstenfilter eher zum Vorfilter.
> Darum würde ich das auch in der Tabelle trennen in Vorfilter und Biologischerfilter.



Hallo Rene
Einige benutzen Bürstenfilter nach Kammerer Art in Koiteichen. Da sind die Bürsten Vorfilter und Biofilter in einem.
Es gibt noch weitere Filtersysteme die keine Siebe als Vorfilter brauchen.
Richtig gut finde ich die Darstellung auch noch nicht aber wie machen bei den vielen verschiedenen Systemen?
z.B. Benutzen noch genug Leute diese Mehrkammerfilter

Peter die Spalte ist verschoben.


----------



## Mushi (3. Dez. 2019)

Bei den Bürstenfiltern kommt normalerweise eine nachgeschaltete Helixkammer zum Einsatz. 

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Mushi (3. Dez. 2019)

Die Liste endet viel zu früh, ich sehe nur zwei Koi auf 1000 Liter im Händlerbecken? Florian hat sicherlich deutlich mehr Koi auf 1000 Liter bei seinen Händlerbesuchen gesehen. Ich tippe mal auf 10 Koi.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## troll20 (4. Dez. 2019)

Also beim Züchter war das ungefähr so:


----------



## Geisy (4. Dez. 2019)

Wenn ihr da Erfahrungswerte habt und meint das es für Einsteiger wichtig ist könnt ihr das in der Tabelle in den Zeilen darunter eintragen.

Hier der Link
*größe Koiteich*


*.*


----------



## Teich4You (4. Dez. 2019)

Die Erfahrungswerte in Bezug auf Händler-Anlagen sind eigentlich hinfällig.
Warum?
Weil wir ja mal als Ausgangssituation einen Hinweis/Ratgeber haben wollten, der es einem 0815-Menschen ermöglicht einen koiteich zu bauen.
Er sollte sich daran orientieren können um abzuwägen ob er sich mit dem was er vor hat, in einer Risikozone bewegt und wenn ja, wie hoch das Risiko ist.
Oder er hat dann die Möglichkeit zu entscheiden, wie er das Risiko weiter mindern kann.


----------



## Mushi (4. Dez. 2019)

Bei der Riskobetrachtung fehlt die Temperatur. Ich kann einen Teich mit 1 Koi auf 1000 Liter Wasser bei 4 Grad wahrscheinlich ohne Sauerstoffzufuhr betreiben, während es bei 27 Grad vielleicht schon nach 2 Stunden eng wird.

Das Risiko des Sauerstoffmangels kann bei allen Besatzdichten bei fast Null gehalten werden, wenn im Problemfall eine Sauerstoffflasche automatisch O2 ins Wasser gibt.

Was noch fehlt ist die pH und CO2 Problematik bei geringen Besatzdichten. Wenn die einfließt, verschieben sich die empfehlenswerten Besatzdichten mehr Richtung hohem Besatz!

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## troll20 (4. Dez. 2019)

Und dami entfernen wir uns immer mehr von einfachen Rahmenbedingungen für Anfänger


----------



## krallowa (4. Dez. 2019)

Moin,
also was hier wahrscheinlich gut gedacht angefangen hat, endet in einer absolut unüberschaubaren Diskussion.
Es wird hier eine Tabelle aufgestellt die überhaupt nix aber auch null Komma nix aussagt.
Jetzt kommen noch mehr theoretische Werte hinzu, bei denen ein Anfänger (für die war es ja mal gedacht) noch viel weniger versteht.
Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, wer will hier wem was beweisen?????
Thema : Länge und Breite
Tabelle: Gruppierung und Filtergüte ??????????????
Sorry, aber je länger dieser Fred hier wird umso unübersichtlicher und sinnloser wird er.

Man, was ist der Sommer schön, wo jeder Bilder von seinem Teich und neuen Errungenschaften zeigt.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Geisy (4. Dez. 2019)

Genau wie Rene sagt sollen es Rahmenbedingungen für Anfänger werden.

Frank, schreib doch das größte Risiko in die Tabelle, also die 27Grad dann paßt das bei weniger auch.

Ralf, es ist doch besser hier zu diskutieren, als in einem Thread vom Anfänger.


krallowa schrieb:


> Moin,
> Es wird hier eine Tabelle aufgestellt die überhaupt nix aber auch null Komma nix aussagt.


Nehmen wir den 15m³ Teich und 5Koi was würdest du anders empfehlen als die Tabelle?
Nun sind wir gespannt was von dir kommt, wenn das was wir gemacht haben null Komma nix ist.


----------



## Geisy (4. Dez. 2019)

Das ist der aktuelle Stand der von euch verändert werden kann.


----------



## troll20 (4. Dez. 2019)

Okay gut, wenn ihrs mit den Werten der Tabelle haben wollt....
Bei mir sollte also dann Reihe 8 zu treffen, also mal so ein richtiger Koipool und schon fast ein Händlerbecken, zumindest bis vor kurzem wo da noch die rund 200 Goldfische ihr unwesen trieben. Und das ganze mit inzwischen glaube 8 Koi noch 2 alte Orfen und 2 oder 3 Katzenwelse 
Also doch ein Händlerbecken 
Und das ganze auch noch mit viel zu geringer Umwälzung, zu kleiner Biologie und dann auch noch Sand und Pflanzen im Teich.
Mist ich geh jetzt raus und bau schnell einen Koipool. 

Bin also raus


----------



## Geisy (5. Dez. 2019)

Warum hast du @troll20 Reihe 8 dann nicht geändert wenn du meinst das die Vorschläge/Ansichten der anderen User nicht stimmen?
Wenn du deinen Teich einem Anfänger empfehlen möchtest dann bitte eintragen .


----------



## lollo (5. Dez. 2019)

Geisy schrieb:


> wenn du meinst das die Vorschläge/Ansichten der anderen User nicht stimmen?


Moin,

wer sagt denn das die überhaupt stimmen, sind doch alles nur persönliche Meinungen, die nicht wissenschaftlich belegt sind,
oder hat schon mal einer den Koi befragt, in wie viel Wasser er sich am wohlsten fühlt? 

Es gibt doch schon seit Jahren allgemeine Empfehlungen von 5000 Liter /10000 Liter für den ersten, und dann 1000 l für jeden weiteren Koi,
wobei hier noch keine Größe genannt ist, denn nicht jeder Koi erreicht die Wunschgröße seines Besitzers. 
Alles andere trägt doch nur noch mehr zur weiteren Verunsicherung eines Anfängers bei



Teich4You schrieb:


> der es einem 0815-Menschen ermöglicht einen koiteich zu bauen.



möchte mal wissen als welch ein Mensch Florian sich selbst betrachtet, wenn er andere schon abwertet.


----------



## krallowa (5. Dez. 2019)

Moin,
nun zum Abschluss von mir meine Meinung.
Diese Diskussion wurde von Florian damit begonnen, welche Teichmaße braucht ein ausgewachsener Koi mindestens um sich verletzungsfrei zu bewegen.
Fand den Ansatz sehr klasse und interessant.
Dann kam eine Diskussion ob Flachzonen sinnvoll sind oder die Tiefe entscheidend ist.
Auch sehr gut und interessant.
Dann kam die Besatzdichte, das Thema "gewerblich" und Standarisierung dazu.
Ab da wurde es sehr theoretisch und unübersichtlich.
Was nun genau diese Tabelle einem Anfänger bringen soll, das kann ich beim besten Willen nicht verstehen.
Ich habe einen Teich (ca. 35-38cbm) mit großem Flachbereich, 1,8m Tiefe, recht natürlich gehalten, mit 14 Koi (30-65 cm) und Goldfischen, __ Moderlieschen und Schubunkin.
Teichtechnik ist teils selbst gebaut mit anschließendem Pflanzenfilterwasserlauf.
Was soll ich denn nun in diese Liste eintragen?????
Es ist einfach zu komplex um es zu standarisieren, BASTA.
Gewerbe ist das Eine, aber das Forum heißt HOBBY-Gartenteich.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## PeBo (5. Dez. 2019)

Hallo Ralf, du sollst ja nicht deinen Teich dort eintragen. Auch du kannst mit deiner Erfahrung aber dazu beitragen dass diese Tabelle einen Anhaltspunkt für jemanden wird, der einen neuen Teich errichten will und Koi darin halten möchte. Und da finde ich die Tabelle aus meiner Sicht recht gut. Es wird sehr gut die Wirkung von Wassermenge, Besatzdichte, nötigen Aufwand an Technik und auch das Risiko deutlich. 
Da hat man dann schon mal in etwa eine Vorstellung davon wie mein Teichvorhaben dazu passt.
Also ich finde die Tabelle in der jetzigen Form schon wirklich gut und könnte so Final veröffentlicht werden. Noch andere Parameter wie Belüftung und Wasserwerte da mit einzupflegen wäre aus meiner Sicht für den Zweck eher verwirrend.

 Gruß Peter


----------



## Teich4You (5. Dez. 2019)

lollo schrieb:


> möchte mal wissen als welch ein Mensch Florian sich selbst betrachtet, wenn er andere schon abwertet.



Ich finde es immer wieder spannend, wie irgendwas hineininterpretiert wird.

Wenn man diese Aussage auf das Thema hier bezieht und im Zusammenhang mit dem was hier sonst so geschrieben wird, sollte deutlich werden worum es geht.
Ein 0815 Mensch ist daher jemand der keine Ahnung von Koiteichen hat und für den dieses Thema hier mal gestartet wurde.

Das manche Leute mich nicht leiden können, lassen sie echt oft raushängen.
Man gut, dass ich damit mittlerweile sorgenfrei leben kann.

Im Übrigen: Wie auch bereits vorher schon deutlich gemacht, sind mir diese Diskussionen auch oft zu abstrakt und von zu vielen Meinungen geprägt.
Ich ziehe es daher vor weiter meine eigene Meinung zu vertreten, die ich im ersten Post niedergeschrieben habe und einige gute Infos bietet, die man in seine Koiteichplanung einfließen lassen kann.


----------



## DbSam (5. Dez. 2019)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wie auch bereits vorher schon deutlich gemacht, sind mir diese Diskussionen auch oft zu abstrakt und von zu vielen Meinungen geprägt.


Na ja, vielleicht ist auch genau das Dein Problem?
Daraus folgernd ist es dann sehr bequem, wenn man eine solche Meinung vertritt:


Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich ziehe es daher vor weiter meine eigene Meinung zu vertreten, ...



Eigentlich ist es doch gerade hochinteressant, wenn man aus vielen Meinungen und Ansichten ein Modell erstellen und formen kann.
In der Diskussion jedenfalls sind die meisten Leute hier zu der Schlussfolgerung gekommen, dass man die Thematiken: Größe, Form, Flachstrecke, Besatz, Filter, etc. nicht sinnvoll voneinander trennen kann, da diese unmittelbar voneinander abhängig sind.

Rein aus diesem Grund kann man, zumindest ich, auch Norberts Tabelle in der Form nicht so ohne weiteres vervollständigen/erweitern, da man in dieser die Abhängigkeiten je nach gewähltem Volumen, Besatzdichte nicht auswählen oder hinterlegen kann. Ansonsten finde ich den Ansatz gut.
Wenn man diese Tabelle so richtig sinnvoll erweitern möchte, dann müsste man ein Datenmodell mit mehreren voneinander abhängigen Tabellen und Regelprüfung hinter die Tabelle legen. Oder als Auswahlformular o.ä.  ...
Das wäre z.Bsp. ein interessanter Punkt für diese Frage von Joachim. Somit auch eine mögliche sinnvolle Erweiterung und Alleinstellungsmerkmal für das Forum. Aber das wäre eine anspruchsvolle Aufgabe und nicht von heute auf morgen umgesetzt.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## ThorstenC (5. Dez. 2019)

Wer es ensthaft meint mit dem Bau eines Koiteiches, der wird sicher auf einige Erfahrungen etc. hören wollen.
Auch wenn die ersten Koi "klein" sind, kann niemand voraussehen wie diese wachsen werden oder was für Koi in den nächsten Jahren hinzukommen...

Die allermeisten Anfänger bauen einen netten Gartenteich und setzen dann irgendwann "Koi" ein, was dann irgendwann zu Konsequenzen für die Tiere führen kann....
Ich pers. würde auch jedem Anfänger immer dazu raten einen Koiteich mit ca. 25- 30m³ Inhalt, ca.1,5m- 2m Tiefe und entsprechender Verrohrung (BA, Skimmer, Rückläufe) vorzusehen. Dann kann man auch gerne mit der Filteranlage dahinter frei experimentieren, umbauen, ohne daß Teich und Umfeld irgendwann wieder mal aufgerissen werden müssen.
Auch das eine der Seiten/ Durchmesser  so ca. 5-6m lange sein könnten ist ein guter Hinweis.

Es funktionieren auch sicher kleinere Koiteiche mit entsprechender Technik und Ausfallsicherheit...

Es ist ja immer schön, wenn in den Foren jemand vorher fragt, wie was sinnvoll sein könnte und dann ggf. aus den diversen Antworten noch in der Lage ist das sinnvolle herauszufiltern.
Manchmal ist es schon schön, jemanden  "überredet zu haben" vorsorglich einen Bodenablauf zu installieren.....

Manchmal verliert man schnell die Lust weil nach Fragen und netten detailreichen Antworten "Beratungsresistenz" erfolgt...
Dann gilt es für Koi und Herrchen/ Frauchen- Erfahrungen sammeln....ggf. Löcher buddeln...

Ich pers. habe vor und leider erst während unserem Teichbau so einiges mir aus den Foren auch durch nette Mitglieder annehmen können.
Das schlimmste und verwirrendste waren und sind immer nette Prospekte und Heftchen von "Teichbaufirmen" oder Vertriebskonzepten.
Da muss man halt versuchen....Spreu und Weizen zu trennen, was aber als unerfahrener Teichbauer recht schwer sein kann.
Im nachhinein ist man wie immer im Leben.. viel erfahrener und würde immer so Kleinigkeiten ändern, anders bauen.

Ah...ein noch- Teichgröße:
Was ich sicher aus den diversen Foren und der Dokumentation der diversen Umbauten "gelernt habe" ist (vielleicht auch speziell eher Garten- oder Schwimmteich):
So groß und endgültig wie möglich bauen!
Viele haben viele Male um- und neu gebaut....

Bei einem Koiteich- sollte man auch die Aspekte von Unterhalt und "Koipflege" noch betrachten.
Da lässt sich sicher vieles bei ca. 30m³ einfacher händeln...als bei 100m³ mit Flachzonen, Stufen etc..



Teich4You schrieb:


> Das manche Leute mich nicht leiden können, lassen sie echt oft raushängen.


Glaub ich nicht. Wir haben uns doch alle lieb.  Es meint doch keiner wirklich böse.
So ein bisschen Spaß muß doch auch mal sein- und du kannst ja nicht die Mimik derjenigen sehen, die was schreiben. Manchmal vergesse ich auch in der Hektik die lustigen gelben Grinsedinger irgendwo dahinter zu setzen- kann man sich bei mir immer gerne eine Handvoll dazudenken.


----------

